# Question about Weetabix



## MunchyM (Mar 10, 2022)

Hi everyone,

When people say they have Weetabix with berries and yogurt for breakfast do you mean dry Weetabix without milk? I cant imagine eating it dry or even mashed up with yogurt  or do you add a splash of milk first? 

Thanks, MunchyM


----------



## Essex (Mar 10, 2022)

I think the yoghurt replaces the milk
I had to replace the Weetabix with yoghurt as it was a bit of a culprit
Have the odd WB biscuit in the pm tho


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 11, 2022)

When  a boy would eat weetabix with butter spread on top as snack, delicious it was no milk in sight.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Mar 11, 2022)

If you get Oatibix instead you can make porridge. 



			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/porridge-made-from-oatibix.98438/


----------



## helli (Mar 11, 2022)

nonethewiser said:


> When  a boy would eat weetabix with butter spread on top as snack, delicious it was no milk in sight.


Brings back memories - a thick layer of butter was far preferable to the soggy stodge you get in the bowl if you pour milk on a weetabix.


----------



## Leadinglights (Mar 11, 2022)

nonethewiser said:


> When  a boy would eat weetabix with butter spread on top as snack, delicious it was no milk in sight.


Butter and marmite, did the same with shredded wheat. It did make a bit of a mess though.


----------



## Leadinglights (Mar 11, 2022)

MunchyM said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> When people say they have Weetabix with berries and yogurt for breakfast do you mean dry Weetabix without milk? I cant imagine eating it dry or even mashed up with yogurt  or do you add a splash of milk first?
> 
> Thanks, MunchyM


It really depends on whether you can tolerate weetabix in the first place 1 weetabix is 14g carb.
So a dribble of milk wouldn't make much difference, but people do tend to replace a normal portion of cereal with a very reduced amount on the yoghurt and berries.


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 11, 2022)

helli said:


> Brings back memories - a thick layer of butter was far preferable to the soggy stodge you get in the bowl if you pour milk on a weetabix.



See didnt mind it with milk, but had to be ice cold so still got crunch when biting into each biscuit.



Leadinglights said:


> Butter and marmite, did the same with shredded wheat. It did make a bit of a mess though.



As much as like butter & marmite on toast  not sure about it on weetabix though, might have to give it go next time some is in house.


----------



## rebrascora (Mar 11, 2022)

Weetabix with butter and marmalade was quite a treat for me in my younger days. Quite like the thought of butter and Marmite too but Weetabix doesn't appear on my menu anymore.


----------



## Robin (Mar 11, 2022)

If you can buy Weetabix at all at the moment, you’re lucky. They had a strike at the end of last year, and the knock on effect is that all our local supermarkets are out of stock of it at the moment. Not a problem for me, I never eat it, but OH has it for breakfast every morning.


----------



## Robin (Mar 11, 2022)

Martin.A said:


> That's interesting. I had a 48-pack delivered with our Sainsbury's order today.


Ooh hope for OH then, I may find our shops restocked by next week. I tried the co-op, Lidl and Aldi last week with no joy, in two different towns. (well, the co-op had a few packs of banana flavoured weetabix, which sounded so revolting that I'm not surprised there were some left on the shelf)


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Mar 12, 2022)

I very occasionally have weetabix with full fat milk.   I personally don’t get too hung up on what I eat now because frankly it is too time consuming and boring.   Why bother especially if it is not the breakfast you have everyday.   It is the same for me with Belvita, so called healthy breakfast biscuits, I replace my normal eggy breakfast once a week with one of these biscuits, each buscuit is very high, just one buscuit is 30g carbs, way too high in my opinion, but I’m not having it every day.   Incidentally, there is so much rubbish about what is considered “healthy”  healthy for whom, I ask.   

It is time food manufacturers got their fingers out and produced low carb food, specifically aimed at the millions of diabetics in the UK.    Anyone who is not diabetic can make their own choices.   I’m fed up taking ten times longer to do my food shopping than the average person!


----------



## grovesy (Mar 12, 2022)

Annette&Bertie said:


> I very occasionally have weetabix with full fat milk.   I personally don’t get too hung up on what I eat now because frankly it is too time consuming and boring.   Why bother especially if it is not the breakfast you have everyday.   It is the same for me with Belvita, so called healthy breakfast biscuits, I replace my normal eggy breakfast once a week with one of these biscuits, each buscuit is very high, just one buscuit is 30g carbs, way too high in my opinion, but I’m not having it every day.   Incidentally, there is so much rubbish about what is considered “healthy”  healthy for whom, I ask.
> 
> It is time food manufacturers got their fingers out and produced low carb food, specifically aimed at the millions of diabetics in the UK.    Anyone who is not diabetic can make their own choices.   I’m fed up taking ten times longer to do my food shopping than the average person!


It has been illegal to market products as for Diabetics in the UK for a number of years. M


----------



## Mrs Mimoo (Mar 12, 2022)

I can't tolerate cereals of any kind, the blood sugar shoots up. Instead breakfast for me is greek yoghurt with nothing or a berry or two, or eggs, or an exante shake. Special occasions: two bacon and some mushrooms!


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 12, 2022)

Annette&Bertie said:


> I’m fed up taking ten times longer to do my food shopping


takes barely any time to look at the label so think that's slightly exaggerating


----------



## rebrascora (Mar 12, 2022)

Annette&Bertie said:


> I very occasionally have weetabix with full fat milk.   I personally don’t get too hung up on what I eat now because frankly it is too time consuming and boring.   Why bother especially if it is not the breakfast you have everyday.   It is the same for me with Belvita, so called healthy breakfast biscuits, I replace my normal eggy breakfast once a week with one of these biscuits, each buscuit is very high, just one buscuit is 30g carbs, way too high in my opinion, but I’m not having it every day.   Incidentally, there is so much rubbish about what is considered “healthy”  healthy for whom, I ask.
> 
> It is time food manufacturers got their fingers out and produced low carb food, specifically aimed at the millions of diabetics in the UK.    Anyone who is not diabetic can make their own choices.   I’m fed up taking ten times longer to do my food shopping than the average person!


It used to take me a lot longer to do my shopping, partly because I didn't really know what I was doing and what was lower carb and what wasn't and I couldn't see to read the tiny nutritional info print, so I would look and squint to try to read it and eventually fish my reading glasses out and then put them away until the next item I needed to examine and wearing face masks meant that glassed steamed up. Now that I know which products to buy and where they are in store it takes me no longer than pre-diagnosis, but the transitional period was frustrating, especially when higher carb foods were still tempting me. 
Once you get into a routine of what to buy and how to cook it, everything just becomes a lot easier.


----------



## gll (Mar 12, 2022)

Firstly you are all monsters for putting butter and other stuff other than milk on weetabix 

Secondly, planning a shop using the shops online shopping (even if you go in person) can give you time to look at the NI and make choices as before you go. Have a few options for each thing written down that you want to buy helps and as @rebrascora has mentioned, once you know it becomes quicker and easier.
I'd much rather 30 mins sitting leisurely in my home working out a shopping list vs standing in the supermarket with trolly rage (its a thing okay - people blocking the way because they are too busy talking on their phone totally bugs me )


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Mar 13, 2022)

I can only now shop online, going to a supermarket is too tiring and stressful for me.   I have studied labels all my life but since becoming diabetic i have to look at the carb conten like everyone else.  Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Mar 14, 2022)

grovesy said:


> It has been illegal to market products as for Diabetics in the UK for a number of years. M


I wondered about this, I would just prefer food producers to make low or lower carb foods.  I don’t see a problem with that.   Instead they al focus on low fat, and fat free!    I just think it is so wrong.


----------



## Drummer (Mar 14, 2022)

Annette&Bertie said:


> I wondered about this, I would just prefer food producers to make low or lower carb foods.  I don’t see a problem with that.   Instead they al focus on low fat, and fat free!    I just think it is so wrong.


They are chasing profits, not the heath of their customers.
I used to work for Allied Lyons and they were always eager to reformulate if it used cheaper ingredients, or more of them.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Mar 15, 2022)

Drummer said:


> They are chasing profits, not the heath of their customers.
> I used to work for Allied Lyons and they were always eager to reformulate if it used cheaper ingredients, or more of them.


Thanks Drummer, this is pretty much my thoughts.    My goodness I often wonder how many millionaires tgere are in the UK alone hyping up the latest diets, they make a fortune.


----------

